# Jesus is alive and well...



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...and is racing speedboats in upstate New York.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I thought he was mowing the neighbor's lawn.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:scratch:


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

the sermon in the morning jesus walks on water, the sermon tonight searching for jesus


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

:scratch: (well, now my post doesn't make sense, even to me...:lol


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

That guy is moving so fast he lost one of his shoes.

BTW, why was this thread regurgitated? :scratchin


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A spammer hit early this morning and was removed.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Nick said:


> A spammer hit early this morning and was removed.





BubblePuppy said:


> :scratch: (well, now my post doesn't make sense, even to me...:lol


Now I'm even more confused.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I had posted the word "SPAMMER" following my detection of the spammer's post which was quickly deleted. Since, I have deleted my post. Sorry for the confusion,
but this s*** ain't easy, ya know! :sure:


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Someone needs to dig up the old ... a parrot says to a would be thief that "Jesus is watching you" ... joke and add it to this thread. 

Ahh ... it's not that hard to find ... I'll do it now. 

Jesus is watching you.... 

A robber enters a house in the dark and starts looking for things to steal, when he hears "Jesus is watching you". He jumps and looks around and sees no one. He begins to think it was all in his head, when the same voice says "Jesus is watching you". The robber takes his flashlight, looks around, and sees a parrot. He says "Is that you talking?" The parrot says, "Yes it's me." The man shakes his head and asks "What's your name?" The parrot said "Moses." The robber laughs and says "What kind of people would name a parrot Moses?"
The parrot answers "The same kind that would name a rottweiler Jesus!"


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

:nono2::nono2::nono2::nono2::nono2:
Joke is in bad character. In my opinion.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Could you say this joke was resurrected?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Dave said:


> :nono2::nono2::nono2::nono2::nono2:
> Joke is in bad character. In my opinion.


I don't know which joke you were referring to but I found them both hilarious. Being a 'religious' type, or not.

And armophob, definetly.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

!rolling


----------

